# Blizzard ice chaser reviews?



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I put a bid in for a small neighborhood and they require sanding at every intersection. I was looking into the Blizzard Ice Chaser, 7' 1.5 cu yds for my short box Super Duty. I like it because its polly and has a foldable polly lid and a conveyor to feed the spinner. Does anyone run these? Likes dislikes? Is there a better spreader for this job?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Used one for two years now. 1.8 and 2.5 yard. Definately like the doors and how quiet it is. DD has had a bit of a learning curve with these units. The current year product is greatly improved on the first couple years of production. My suggestion is if this is your only spreader, then buy new or one year old at the most.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

If I were to get one it would be new. I have yet to see a used ice chaser for sale. I was doing more reading on v box spreaders and it might be to much weight for the F250. Does anyone know if there is a tail gate spreader that can do sand?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I guess you haven't looked in the right places for used if you haven't seen any ... 7' might be tough to find though. The Western tailgate with the belt feed is the only one I know of that will do sand. Try calling Josh at D&J in Deerfield and see if he has a suggestion.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselboy01;1490662 said:


> If I were to get one it would be new. I have yet to see a used ice chaser for sale. I was doing more reading on v box spreaders and it might be to much weight for the F250. Does anyone know if there is a tail gate spreader that can do sand?


I'm using a Meyer 350s to spread sand/de-icer mixed at about 4:1. I use it for spreading at intersections in subdivisions/HOA, loading docks and parking lots. I don't have an issue with feeding or bridging, but I mix on site and store my sand in a covered bunker. 
A TGS does have it's good and bad points:
Good,
Typically less money ( I got mine off of C List for $500.00)
Easy to remove after a event ( I built a stand it slides on to)
Less space required to store 
Easy to clean 
Less Maintenance, Poly Hopper and no chains, I pressure wash mine after every time it's used. 
Don't need for a loader to load it
The truck bed is open with the exception of the sand you have to carry,
For smaller jobs

Bad,
Limited capacity in the hopper
You need to Load at every property, you don't want to drive around with it loaded. It will pack/settle and potentially freeze up on you too.
Sticks out a little more than a V-Box
Spinner motor hangs down kind of low, I raised the whole unit 4.5" and built a crash bar to protect the motor.

I have some pics of mine posted on the 18th post on this thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133273

If I used more product per site I'd consider going with a V-Box, but the TGS takes care of my current needs.
You can airbag your truck if you did decide to go for a V-Box your truck has the same rear end as a F-350.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a Western Tornado (which is the same thing) Here are some vids of mine. How it helps. 
Overall i like the spreader. Never go back to a gas engine again.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like Mack has a unit that is a couple years old. The spread pattern has been improved quite a bit since this version. Mack has a good video showing the unit and the controls. If you're worried about the weight, we ran a 1.8yd in an '06 F250. I don't remember if we ran Timbrens but the truck handled it fine. Actually made it plow much better, the truck was very helpless without the spreader at least 1/4 full.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1491184 said:


> Looks like Mack has a unit that is a couple years old. The spread pattern has been improved quite a bit since this version. Mack has a good video showing the unit and the controls. If you're worried about the weight, we ran a 1.8yd in an '06 F250. I don't remember if we ran Timbrens but the truck handled it fine. Actually made it plow much better, the truck was very helpless without the spreader at least 1/4 full.


Mine is a 1.8 yard. The truck is hurting when its fully loaded. But this year i put air bags on. So it shouldn't be as bad.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was doing some more browsing and I'm starting to like the Western Pro Flo 2, I think that would be a better bet, at least for the first few years until some money starts to roll in. Anyone run a Western Pro Flo 2? Or know the price of one? All the web sites I've been to don't list a price for this spreader.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was talking to a local deal and hes got me sold on the Snow Ex 1575 with the swing a way mount. It doesn't hold much compared to other tailgate models but I was told it will spread anything, bag, bulk, or sand. I should be picking it up later this week.


----------

